# Shooting Drills



## 104TN (Oct 26, 2009)

Some drills courtesy of Pistol-training.com
Rifle drill vids by Kyle Lamb
Larry Vickers on Accuracy 
Tips from Midwest Training Group
 with James Yeager (most shooters don't or stop practicing this)

Post your links/drills.


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 30, 2009)

rick said:


> Some drills courtesy of Pistol-training.com
> Rifle drill vids by Kyle Lamb
> Larry Vickers on Accuracy
> Tips from Midwest Training Group
> ...



Good stuff. I use several from Pistol Training.com. I posted one in particular I like, the FAST test:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20027&highlight=fast+test


----------

